# Bar spacing on this cage?



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what the bar spacing is like on this cage?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HABITRAIL-OVO ... 256ca940be

I really like the habitrail for my females who are all in together but at the moment their cage is a bit small it just has a habitrail bubble, a carrier where I put their food and the water bottle. So I'm hoping to extend next month for more space for them. They are quite happy together but I'd like to give them some more space to run around in and this seems like a cheaper option. There is the habitrail loft as well but it's expensive so I'd rather get this if the bar spacing is ok as i also want to give them something to climb


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Never mind I found somewhere saying that it's unsuitable for mice. I'll have to look into buying/making a larger cage for them.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

I have 2 pet does for my daughter in a habitrail playground cage and they are happy, this has holes to be extended and added to other habitrail parts. have a look on ebay for one of those perhaps.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I will have a look thanks  I like the habitrail but I do worry about the bars as my mice are not as big as show mice! They might get out :/


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

the two my daughter has are pet type not show.


----------

